# Guinea Pigs coming home next Friday!



## Mags4eva (Jun 27, 2009)

Went 2 see a pair of males 2day. They were really sweet! One's solid black with just a brown splodge on his bum and the others has tortoise shell markings. Both very sweet and have decided on names- Coco and Bobby! We reserved them and are picking them up next Friday when we get back from holiday! Gonna be 1 long week!
So now i'm getting everything ready for them. Have been doing research on what feed is alright to feed them and what isn't. Just wanted to double check my list of food that is safe for Guinea Pigs. 
Heres my list so far: 
Apples, asparagus, basil, broccoli, Brussels sprouts, carrots, celery, cucumber, cantaloupe and honeydew melon, kale, strawberries, tomato's, tangerines, dandelion, groundsel, vetch, yarrow, clover, cow parsley, chickweed, turnips, parsnips.
Please let me know if any of these actually aren't safe or if you have any other suggestions would be very gratefull!!


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Lots of hay helps there teeth. Mine like banana, oranges {some dont like this}, carrot tops , try not to give to much apple as they have soft mouth parts and can cause sores. If you pick sweeter apple it should be fine. mine also like corn on the cob, a little weetabix, peas in pod, maut tout, Grass but make sure it not wet as not good to give it wet. Good luck and have fun. How old are they. Are they from the same litter or are they bonded at a rescue. lol Please be careful if you get a bad cold/flu as giunea pigs and ferrents are the only pets i know that can catch our colds.


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

aw cant wait to see ur new piggies!!


----------



## NathanbUK (Jul 23, 2009)

You probably already know, but when they're on your lawn make sure there's only dandelion, NO DAISES = POISON. On a brighter note your gonna have lots fun with them . (Always keep an eye on their run and what's in the grass


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Yes hay is very important - it's the biggest percentage of their diet with dried food being about 8% I think. They really do need hay more than anything. My guinea pigs are on Gerty Guinea pig, it's expensive but they like it. Tesco also do a guinea pig food in a purple bag for £3.11 that is good too and mine like that as well.
Can't wait to see them - we have 10 guinea pigs ourselves.


----------



## Mags4eva (Jun 27, 2009)

Well we're not entirely sure if they are from the same litter as there was 4 young guinea pigs in the Hutch and 2 were from 1 mother and the other 2 were from a different mother but they both defo have the same father and even if they're not from the same litter they were getting on well together. We have been reading up on how 2 check the sex of Guinea Pigs and we double checked after the woman had so they are DEFINITELY male lol. They were very hyper when we saw them and running around like crazy!! Coco is bout 1 month old and Bobby is 1 1/2 months old so there's only 1/2 month difference which i think means that they aren't from the same litter as isn't a female guinea pigs pregnacy 60-70 days? But yeah can't wait till next Friday will post pics when they are a bit more confident and i can handle them so probs in 2 weeks or so!!!


----------

